# hi all



## billybiro48 (Oct 14, 2018)

new here. 48 years old, married 20 years. 3 youngish kids.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- if you need help with your marriage, post away and you will get tons of ideas/opinions (you will just have to wade through them to make sure they apply to your situation).


----------

